# utilisation de picasa



## inisamot (30 Janvier 2011)

bonjour
est il possible de telecharger picasa 3 sur l'ipad. c'est pratique pour monter nos albums. merci les gars .


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2011)

vous allez sur iTunes, vous saisissez Picasa dans la cellule de recherche et vous aurez une série d'applications proposées. Ce sont les seules applications officielles que l'on peut installer sur un iPad. 

Sinon, il faut passer par le site web.


----------



## Valounassi (19 Mai 2012)

J'ai téléchargé picassa. Mais je ne peux pas retoucher mes photos!!Quelqu'un a t il une solution? Merci


----------



## twinworld (20 Mai 2012)

pourquoi vous ne modifiez pas vos photos avec iPhoto ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Mai 2012)

Valounassi a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé picassa. Mais je ne peux pas retoucher mes photos!!Quelqu'un a t il une solution? Merci




Encore une fois, retoucher sur un iPad n'a pas de sens:


L'écran n'est pas calibrable, donc le résultat sera aléatoire en terme de colorimétrie
Le gammut est assez réduit, encore un problème de colorimétrie
La puissance du processeur ne permet pas de retouches sérieuses sur des images de grandes dimensions de façon confortable


Pour la retouche, tu as besoin d'un ordinateur, d'un écran Gand format calibré à la sonde dans un environnement pas trop lumineux, sans reflets (écran mat), de beaucoup de ram et d'espace mémoire...


Totalement  opposé à in iPad... Les applications de retouche photos devraient être interdites sur iPad, cela éviterait à tout un chacun de faire n'importe quoi...


----------



## cowpilot (25 Mai 2012)

La calibration, c'est pour les pros ou les experts... Faut arrêter de penser que tout le monde le fait alors que le commun de mortels ne sait même pas de quoi il s'agit. Moi aussi je suis trop exigeant car la photo est une passion, mais pouvoir modifier et partager des photos issues d'un compact, c'est déjà mieux que rien, notamment que les gens qui balancent des photos avec l'horizon de travers, ou une luminosité trop fauble ou autre.
Je ne suis pas utilisateur de cette appli mais iPhoto correspond aux besoins de 90% des utilisateurs.


----------

